# 19th Generation Chen Family



## Xue Sheng (May 2, 2007)

I was researching the Chen family and I found out that there are more people in the 19th Generation than Xiaowang,  
Xiaoxing, Zhenglei and Yu. As a matter of fact this is what I have so far

- Chen Xiao Wang (1946-)19th generation 
- Chen Zheng Lei (1949-) 19th generation 
- Chen Xiaoxing 19th generation 
- Chen Shi Tong (1947-)19th generation A student of Chen Zhao Pei. 
- Chen Yu 19th generation The son of Chen Zhao Kui. 
- Chen Jin Hong 19th generation First disciple of Feng Zhiqiang. 
- Chen Quanzhong (1925-) 19th generation Studied with Chen Shi Gong, Chen Guo Ying, Chen Sheng San, Chen Liang Zhi, 
Chen Jing Ping, Chen Jin Ao and Chen Shuo Li. 
- Chen Qingzhou (1933-) 19th generation 
- Chen Liqing (1919-)19th generation Daughter of Chen Honglie. Noted for her skill in Xiao Jia, currently based in 
Xian. 
- Chen Lixian 19th generation 
- Chen Boxian 19th generation 
- Chen Peishan 19th generation. Currently teaching in Japan. 

So that lead me to try and find videos of them and I have found these so far. As soon as I get more time I am going to 
see if I can find videos of all of them doing the same form.

Chen Taiji xiaojia with Chen Pei-Shan





Chen Xiaojia Taijiquan w/Chen LiQing (born in 1919)





Chen Taiji Lao Da Jia - Chen Quanzhong (born in 1925)





Chen Taiji Xinjia Erlu - Chen Yu





Chen Taijiquan Da(lao)jia Yi-lu w/Chen Shi-Tong 
Part 1 - 



Part 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-DaiYdsxvc&mode=related&search=

Chen Xiaoxing - Xinjia Yilu demo





Chen Tai Chi - Lao Jia Er Lu





Chen Xiaowang Xinjia Erlu


----------

